# Outdoor/Waterproof Telephone/Cat5 Wire



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey All,

Looking for Outdoor/Waterproof Telephone/Cat5 Wire. I am replacing some old Ma Bell Wires that are unsupported and spliced on the side of my Mom's house. The wire has deteriorated and will need to be replaced in the spring. 

Any suggestions or links are always appreciated.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

direct burial, or outdoor network cable.

it has all this lovely icky pick **** inside it


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> direct burial, or outdoor network cable.
> 
> it has all this lovely icky pick **** inside it


Some of the new stuff has a water block that is very easy to clean up. It is a white cream that comes off with just a wipe rag.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

CMX wire rating.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

A phone guy gave me some direct burial cat3 that seemed kinda cheesy. It has white powder inside that turns into icky pick **** if it gets wet.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

https://www.platt.com/platt-electri...ionID=15&GroupID=203&CatID=1180&SubCatID=5854


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> It is a white cream that comes off with just a wipe rag.


Do you read this in your head before you hit the post button?:jester:


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice work Cow! Thanks for the link.
Great ideas guys.

Still open to other link though.


----------

